# There she is our white Tajga



## konrad1 (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## konrad1 (Oct 14, 2012)

konrad1 said:


>


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very pretty and clean dog you have there


----------



## konrad1 (Oct 14, 2012)

*Tajga*



[email protected] said:


> very pretty and clean dog you have there


Thank you. I love taking pictures of this girl, so I'll add a few more













































Tajga my mix breed 5 years and Alice 19 months gsd Her friend


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I love the last three of the last series


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Awee I've got a soft spot for those whites. Not only is she beautiful but she's probably got a nice temperament too? Love the last 3 as Melina said !!!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

PS she looks big. Zeeva is about 75 pounds. How about yours? And if you don't mind who is your breeder?


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Love the pictures, she reminds me of my beloved Princess.... Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Melina said:


> I love the last three of the last series


 
Me too!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

> Tajga my *mix breed* 5 years and Alice 19 months gsd Her friend


She's mixed? I'm just curious because most of the time when I see pics of WGSD's they almost always look like my girl but every once in a while I notice differences. Tajga looks "stocky" she sure is a beauty!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

kiya said:


> She's mixed? I'm just curious because most of the time when I see pics of WGSD's they almost always look like my girl but every once in a while I notice differences. Tajga looks "stocky" she sure is a beauty!


She reminds me of Chelle's dog Bailey, something about the face. I know Bailey is a mix but can't remember with what. Cute, cute dogs that's for sure.


----------



## konrad1 (Oct 14, 2012)

*weight*



Zeeva said:


> PS she looks big. Zeeva is about 75 pounds. How about yours? And if you don't mind who is your breeder?


Tajga is about 70 pounds. We have her adoption from the vet and in addition to the date of birth We know nothing. Sorry for my English


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your pretty girl with us, I enjoyed looking at the pics.


----------



## konrad1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> Awee I've got a soft spot for those whites. Not only is she beautiful but she's probably got a nice temperament too? Love the last 3 as Melina said !!!


 
Thanks for all the nice comments, she's got a nice temperament but mistrustful to strangers


----------



## konrad1 (Oct 14, 2012)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Thank you for sharing your pretty girl with us, I enjoyed looking at the pics.


Thanks, Tajga and her sweet kiss with rabbit:wub:


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful dog.


----------



## konrad1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Gharrissc said:


> Beautiful dog.


Thanks, and what do you think about the dog from goats ?  Sorry for the errors but my English is not so good


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> She reminds me of Chelle's dog Bailey, something about the face. I know Bailey is a mix but can't remember with what. Cute, cute dogs that's for sure.


Bailey's mix is... 50% pb WGSD... other half? Only the good Lord knows for sure. 

But there is a resemblence, especially in the side shots!











Bails --











Welcome to the forum, konrad1! Beautiful girl you have there.


----------



## konrad1 (Oct 14, 2012)

chelle said:


> Bailey's mix is... 50% pb WGSD... other half? Only the good Lord knows for sure.
> 
> But there is a resemblence, especially in the side shots!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the welcome and the Bails photo.Taiga photo when she was about seven months


----------



## Billn1959 (Aug 11, 2012)

Beautiful Girl you have there.


----------



## konrad1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Billn1959 said:


> Beautiful Girl you have there.


 
Thanks, I have here a few pics of our stay in the mountains


----------



## crowealethea (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow! She is adorable! All the pics are very good! I enjoyed looking them,


----------



## konrad1 (Oct 14, 2012)

crowealethea said:


> Wow! She is adorable! All the pics are very good! I enjoyed looking them,



Thanks crowealethea


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Loved looking at all your pictures ... Tajga's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## konrad1 (Oct 14, 2012)

arycrest said:


> Loved looking at all your pictures ... Tajga's BEAUTIFUL!!!




LOL, thanks  More pictures. We love wolking, we do about 2 miles with Tajga about 5-6 times a week.


























































We like to exercise too, it seems so me, that taiga also, several photos from our exercises here


----------



## konrad1 (Oct 14, 2012)

*Walk*

Its been awhile since I've actually posted some pictures, 

running picture with his friends







[/URL]


























...and winter











running picture













Winter walk with Tajga and Alice


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Beautiful dog! I really enjoyed looking at your pictures. I love that first winter picture


----------



## konrad1 (Oct 14, 2012)

*Winter*

Thanks for your comment


----------



## sharisafari (Mar 30, 2013)

I am getting my first GSD in 5 weeks time. She is beautiful and white also  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucille (Dec 13, 2012)

where is the agility course at that is in the pictures? Great looking dog!


----------



## konrad1 (Oct 14, 2012)

*agility*

Thanks lucille
I train mostly on my own, but I'm also seriously looking into SAR training.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great photos of a stunning dog :wub:


----------

